# Flynn's first straight line course (lure coursing)



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

So Flynn had his big day over the weekend. Some puppy fun with him chasing the lure.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Where did you go to do that?? Since my guys have such high prey drive I would love to get them into this. I realize that we couldnt compete but it would give them a fun job to do!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> Where did you go to do that?? Since my guys have such high prey drive I would love to get them into this. I realize that we couldnt compete but it would give them a fun job to do!


With CARA they have all breed racing, as does the Greyhound Club of Canada. 

Link here.

There is also this information at Canuck Dogs 

Our adventures are mainly in Princetown, Ontario which is near woodstock. All events there so far have been all breed. I've seen Poodles and even a Chow (slow but determined). They also do weight pulling (your boxers would blow the sighthounds away).

As far as I know the OLCA and Gazehound Ontario clubs are sighthounds only.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Aw, you got another whippet? Adorable!

Looks like he had a ton of fun!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

They are like chips, you just can't have one!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

KittyKat said:


> All events there so far have been all breed. I've seen Poodles and even a Chow (slow but determined).


Now that I would have liked to have seen. I keep telling people, Chows can do anything, as long as you don't want it done quickly!!

Your guy looked great in the video. I loved the ears at the end!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

He looks great! That would be so much fun letting them do what they love.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Fantastic! doing what they were meant to... nothing better! :thumb:


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

chowder said:


> Now that I would have liked to have seen. I keep telling people, Chows can do anything, as long as you don't want it done quickly!!
> 
> Your guy looked great in the video. I loved the ears at the end!


Here is the video of the chow.

You should be able to see it!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

kittykat said:


> here is the video of the chow.
> 
> you should be able to see it!


ha!! I loved it!!!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

OMG your new baby is sooo cute! i jsut love when he catches it and looks like "huh?"

and that chow was sooo puffy and fluffy and chubby and cute!


----------

